
Ask HNs: Why do people expect so much from a free apps? - samfisher83
I publish a few popular apps on the play store. They have about ~10k Users. Most people usually say nice things or have legit issues and I try to look at them. However some users will hound me about a feature or a bug. One guy was like I am going to use a different app if you don&#x27;t fix something by tomorrow. I didn&#x27;t really reply.<p>Why do people think they are so entitled especially when it is a free app?
======
edimaudo
A lot of people don't appreciate the amount of work that goes into building an
app.

------
PaulHoule
If he wants to use a different app he should do that.

